# Tourankündigung: Geesthacht am 20.12 ...



## Beppo (16. November 2003)

...*im Dezember* ... !

am *20.12.2003* um *9.00 Uhr* gehts los. Ca. 80km +/- 20Km  
Start wie immer: Parkplatz Sportstadion an der B5...


Hohoho,
Beppo


----------



## Kaiowana (17. November 2003)

... bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (17. November 2003)

...aber samstags kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Kaiowana (20. November 2003)

Wie schaut's denn aus?
Geht's auch auf den neuen Spielplatz?


----------



## STEF1 (30. November 2003)

Lass ich mir natuerlich nicht entgehen und bin dabei....STEFFI


----------



## Martinbaby (30. November 2003)

wenn nix dazwischen kommt, komme ich auch ...  

Die Touren mit Beppo in Geesthacht sollen ganz nett sein und sollten keinesfalles unterschätzt werden.  Also nicht belächeln, sondern warm anziehen, rote Zipfelmütze über´n Helm und rauf auf´s Bike


----------



## bike-a-bike (30. November 2003)

freue mich schon, meine "Winterkondition" überprüfen zu können.
Bin dabei.


----------



## Silvi (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin auch dabei. Ist ja noch ein bisschen hin, 20.12. Nicht dass noch jemand absagt, angesichts von zuvielen Plätzchen...

Bis dahin, Silvi


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich werde wohl auch kommen, es sei denn die Weihnachtsfeier am Freitag wird megaspät.

IGD


----------



## Rabbit (3. Dezember 2003)

Bin wohl auch dabei, hängt natürlich extrem stark vom Wetter ab 
Ausserdem würde ich noch gerne wissen, ob wir den "Spielplatz" anfahren oder nicht. Vielleicht bring ich ja dann auch mein "Spielzeug" mit 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Beppo (3. Dezember 2003)

...gehts zu den Spielplätzen. 
Vielleicht klapp´s ja mal mit dem notwendigen Schwung um die letzte Location in beide Richtungen zu meistern... 
@Harry: das kleine Schwarze ist ein passendes Sportgerät... 
@Janus: du wirst etwas verpassen...

Gruß@all,
Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *...gehts zu den Spielplätzen.
> Vielleicht klapp´s ja mal mit dem notwendigen Schwung um die letzte Location in beide Richtungen zu meistern...
> @Harry: das kleine Schwarze ist ein passendes Sportgerät...
> ...



Ho ho ho ho!!

Gar nix werd ich verpassen, weil: Ich meinem Chef gesagt habe, dass ich samstags nicht mehr zu arbeiten gedenke.  Zuviele leckere Trails sind mir durch die Lappen gegangen, nur weil ich Samstags ran musste. Also: Ich bin dabei!

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## Rabbit (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *natürlich ...gehts zu den Spielplätzen.
> 
> @Harry: das kleine Schwarze ist ein passendes Sportgerät...
> *


Das wollte ich doch nur hören, vielleicht klappt's damit ja mit dem nötigen Schwung


----------



## madbull (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich werde mein weiches Weißes zwar bis dahin nicht fertig haben, werde es mir aber trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen, mal wieder eine schön lange Tagestour auf schönen Trails zu unternehmen, nachdem eine an diesem Tage eigentlich geplante Weihnachtsfeier ausfällt...

Endlich auch mal ein Singlespeeder in Geesthacht!  Und extra für den Spielplatz lege ich sogar ein größeres Ritzel auf, schließlich will ich auch in beide Richtungen mitspielen...   

Bis denne - ich froi mich!


----------



## OBRADY (10. Dezember 2003)

Ho Ho Ho.....
Da bin ich doch dabei.....Schöne Tour und nette Leute, nochmal eine schöne Sache so zum Jahresabschluß!

Gruß Anja


----------



## madbull (14. Dezember 2003)

Tja - X-Mas-Fete findet doch statt - Ich bin raus.   

Allen anderen trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Beppo (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin,
es ist nicht mehr lange hin. Kaiowana und ich sind heute, selbstmurmelnd völlig selbstlos natürlich, in den Wäldern in und um Geesthacht zum Biken/Arbeiten gewesen.
*Streckenzustand:* es läßt sich nicht leugnen, dass der Waldboden einen gewissen Widerstand dem Reifen entgegensetzt. Bei einer 2,3" Pelle ist der Widerstand etwas höher, bei einem 2,1" Semi-Slick geringer bisweilen kein Widerstand, weil null Gripp 
Nichtsdestotrotz denken wir, dass der Waldboden gut fahrbar ist ( Kai stellt vielleicht die Auswertung zur Verfügung ), sicher teilweise etwas rutschig, aber noch ausreichend viel Gripp bietet, selbst wenn es wiedererwarten noch Regnen sollte. 

Leider ist ein Spielplatz bis auf weiteres nicht mehr befahrbar. Mit Schlittschuhen eventuell, mit Taucherflossen und Luftgerät mit Sicherheit... 

*Wegbeschreibung :* 
aus Hamburg: BAB A25 bis zum bitteren Ende durch, auf der linken Spur ( B5 ) nach Geesthacht reindüsen. Immer auf der B5 bleiben. Links und rechts kommen allemöglichen Tankstellen. Straße geht nach links und wird dann 4-Spurig. Draufbleiben! Nach der 2 Kreuzung ist links ein Friedhof. Nach dem Friedhof ist dann auf der linken Seite der Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Fußballstadion.

aus nördlicher Richtung: B404 nach Geesthacht hinein. Berg runter fahren. An der Kreuzung dann links, Richtung Lauenburg/Berlin. Nachfolgende Kreuzung geradeaus. dann Friedhof und Parkplatz links.

aus südlicher Richtung: A1 Rom-Florenz-Bologna, A22 nach Verona, über Tremalzo-Torbole direkt an die A25 nach Geesthacht. Klare Sache die?

Sodenn, bis dann.
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Streckenzustand:* es läßt sich nicht leugnen, dass der Waldboden einen gewissen Widerstand dem Reifen entgegensetzt. Bei einer 2,3" Pelle ist der Widerstand etwas höher, bei einem 2,1" Semi-Slick geringer bisweilen kein Widerstand, weil null Gripp
> Nichtsdestotrotz denken wir, dass der Waldboden gut fahrbar ist ( Kai stellt vielleicht die Auswertung zur Verfügung ), sicher teilweise etwas rutschig, aber noch ausreichend viel Gripp bietet, selbst wenn es wiedererwarten noch Regnen sollte.
> Sodenn, bis dann.
> Gruß, Beppo [/B]


Also hier dann noch einmal unsere Daten der Einrolltour. Einrolltour deshalb, da wir am 20 doch noch mal paar km/h's rauf legen wollen, oder? 

Hier nun die Daten:
Distanz 60km
448hm
17,51km/h


----------



## Rabbit (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaiowana _
> *
> Hier nun die Daten:
> 17,51km/h *


Ok, ich bin auch raus ...


----------



## Beppo (15. Dezember 2003)

...ernst. Wir sind außschließlich und mit absicht nur bergab gefahren 
Nein, jetzt mal ohne Schei****, wir haben einen Teil der Bergedorftour unter die Räder genommen. Der Weg dorthin verläuft weitestgehend über Asphalt, wieder in Geesthacht angekommen war bei Kai die Luft raus also bei seiner Semi-Slick-Pelle. Schleichenderweise, auch nach austausch des Schlauches. Also= Rückzug, kein weiteres Zeitfahren 
Keine Sorge also...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Kaiowana (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Ok, ich bin auch raus ...    *


Red' bloß keinen Quatsch alter "Hoppelhase".  

So schnell wird das am Samstag nicht; soll ja ne Tour mit normalem Tempo werden. Beppo und ich sind doch nur in unserem privatem Trainingslager.


----------



## Janny (16. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich find das früh. Richtig früh. Wenn wir 80km fahren sind wir ja schon durch, wenn es gerade erst richtig 'warm' wird. Und ich muß morgens im Dunkeln zu Hause los. Wohnen ja nicht alle gleich in Geesthacht. (mecker, heul, warmdusch, nochmalimBettumdreh...). 
Vielleicht bis Samstach
Janny


----------



## Beppo (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin,
die allerwenigsten wohnen hier im sonnigen  Geesthacht. Außer einer. 
Also, wie ich es absehe, können wir durchaus 10-15 biker werden. Bei einer , Harry aufgepasst, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von vielleicht 10-12 km/h und einer Strecke von 60-70km und einer Sonnenuntergangsuhrzeit von 16.09 uhr, ab 15.30 uhr wirds im Wald dunkel, wenn alle auf 26" Räder radeln mit einem durchschnittlichen Abrollumfang von 2050mm, ohne Burnout und nur auf der Ideallinie fahren, zzgl der einen oder anderen  - Pause, sollten wir mit der 9.00 uhr hinkommen.  
@Janny: Du hast recht, 9.00 uhr ist wirklich früh, es wird aber kein Einzelschicksal sein, am 20.12. so früh aufzustehen... 

Bis dahin,
Beppo


----------



## fire411g (17. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich bin dann auch dabei. Und ich habs zum Glück nicht so weit, da Wentorf gleich nebenan liegt. Vielleicht bringe ich auch noch einen Kollegen mit.

Gruß fire


----------



## Rabbit (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *... Harry aufgepasst, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von vielleicht 10-12 km/h ...*


Es ist ja nicht die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, die mir Sorgen macht. Es ist mal wieder das Wetter 
Und mittlerweile sollte ja jeder wissen, daß man in meinem Alter doch zur Wetterfühligkeit neigt


----------



## Rabbit (19. Dezember 2003)

Das Regenrisiko liegt mittlerweile bei *83%*. Ich werde mir zwar trotzdem den Wecker auf 7:00 Uhr stellen und einen Blick aus dem Fenster werfen, wenn mir das Wetter aber nicht zusagt garantiere ich euch, daß ich mich wieder in mein warmes Bett begeben werde und dann schön ausschlafe 

Sollte ich also nicht pünktlich am Treffpunkt sein, wartet nicht auf mich. Euch dann trotzdem viel Spaß, bei welchem Wetter auch immer 

Gruß  
Harry


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Dezember 2003)

unter diesen Umständen bleib ich in meinem kuschlig warmen Bettchen liegen.... 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (19. Dezember 2003)

Also ich habe mir streng vorgenommen mitzukommen. Ob ich 80 km bei Nässe durch halte, werden wir sehen.

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch:

Sportstadion B5?

Die B5 finde ich vielleicht gerade noch - aber das Sportstadion? Hm, wird wohl nur eines in Geesthacht geben. Aber wo ist es? Stadtmitte, hinter Geesthacht, oder vor Geesthacht? links, rechts?

Beppo, vielleicht guckst Du ja hier nochmal kurz rein!

Vielen Dank schon mal, ich werde es sonst sicherlich irgendwie finden, bis morgen also!


----------



## Rabbit (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Sportstadion B5?
> 
> Die B5 finde ich vielleicht gerade noch - aber das Sportstadion? *


Hat Beppo doch in einem Beitrag auf der Seite 1 genau beschrieben!
Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=979694#post979694


----------



## Martinbaby (19. Dezember 2003)

supi!

Das finde ich auch bei Regen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Silvi (19. Dezember 2003)

Zuviele Plätzchen sind zwar nicht schuld, aber ich komme trotzdem nicht mit. Viel Spass in der Herrgottsfrüh.

Silvi


----------



## Beppo (20. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin,
schaden um die zahlreichen Absagen. Soll die Schlechtwetterfront laut n-tv doch erst am späten Nachmittag in Nord-Niedersachen, Ost-Schleswig Holstein und Meck-Pom eintreffen...
Nun, in diesem Sinne. Viel Spaß und Gute Nacht  

Bis nachher, Gruß
Beppo


----------



## vijoka (20. Dezember 2003)

Also früh aufstehen hat geklappt, aber bei Regen und 5 Grad losfahren - nein Danke! 
Habe eine neue Tour eingetragen, siehe Biketreff 29.12.03.
Gruß
Joachim
Frohes Fest


----------

